# LED lighting



## CarlonSamuels (May 16, 2012)

Suggest any online shop or store in Bangalore which retails LED lights and Cathode sticks for Computer Cases


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2012)

Visit SP Road near Corporation Circle.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 16, 2012)

Yeah man but can you suggest a specific shop on SP road?


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2012)

Visit Vishal Electronics for LED's & Golcha IT for Cathode Ray Tubes.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 16, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

If you have already found out, do tell us the approximate price of them.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 23, 2012)

Oh i have been out of station for some time i will tell you as soon as possible


----------

